# 19 wk old with chronic limp and more health issues



## EllieBellie (Jul 13, 2021)

We have a 19-week-old Vizsla named Ellie who has a serious limp in her left rear leg, incontinence, and diarrhea. We have been taking her to our local Veterinarian. They had taken x-rays up to her mid spine. The results did not show any damage or dysplasia and both growth plates are open. They indicated no structural issues but yet her limp is very pronounced. This has been going on for the last 5 weeks. She does not exhibit any pain or tenderness when palpated and she runs at full speed. Her stool and urinalysis both came back normal as well. She has been on a bland diet for 5 days. We have her scheduled for ortho and internal medicine but they can’t see her for 2 weeks. We are beside ourselves with worry. Reaching out here for any ideas.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

poor Ellie, that would drive me crazy too. do you have access to any other facilities, so that you don`t have to wait for 2 weeks? ultrasound usually is the next step if they cannot see everything with X-ray, does your appointment in 2 weeks include that too? also for the diarrhea, are you providing strong probiotics? can you also maybe give a bit more details if available, how this started, any possible triggers you could identify?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Make sure you see a board certified sports medicine vet. I find they are the only ones skilled enough to treat an athlete like a Vizsla in things like this

I've been there and it took finding the right vet


----------



## EllieBellie (Jul 13, 2021)

EllieBellie said:


> We have a 19-week-old Vizsla named Ellie who has a serious limp in her left rear leg, incontinence, and diarrhea. We have been taking her to our local Veterinarian. They had taken x-rays up to her mid spine. The results did not show any damage or dysplasia and both growth plates are open. They indicated no structural issues but yet her limp is very pronounced. This has been going on for the last 5 weeks. She does not exhibit any pain or tenderness when palpated and she runs at full speed. Her stool and urinalysis both came back normal as well. She has been on a bland diet for 5 days. We have her scheduled for ortho and internal medicine but they can’t see her for 2 weeks. We are beside ourselves with worry. Reaching out here for any ideas.





Gabica said:


> poor Ellie, that would drive me crazy too. do you have access to any other facilities, so that you don`t have to wait for 2 weeks? ultrasound usually is the next step if they cannot see everything with X-ray, does your appointment in 2 weeks include that too? also for the diarrhea, are you providing strong probiotics? can you also maybe give a bit more details if available, how this started, any possible triggers you could identify?


Thank you so much for your response. The appt in 2 weeks is a consult. For the reason I decided today to take her into emergency ASAP (tomorrow) which might include diagnostic testing if slots are available. We have her on a bland diet and are giving probiotics for the diarrhea. She seems better now but not 100% yet. The diarrhea has occurred off and on for 10 weeks. The urinary problem is that she doesn’t seem to empty her bladder fully and pees 4or 5 times each outing. Rarely she has an urgency to go and may stop on the way outside and pee in a random place. I notice that she has to work hard to pee and poo as if it’s difficult for her. This has been going on for 8-10 weeks too. The limp started after she played (hard) with another puppy who was double her size and weight. She limped for a day after than but got better. Then played with him again and has not stopped limping since. She is very active and loves to jump, run, do summersaults and get the zoomies daily. We have tile floors with various rugs but she doesn’t stay on the rugs ans has been known to slip and slide and fall down regularly. She rarely whimpers or cry’s out in pain. She is the sweetest girl and is mastering her commands rapidly. She had her final parvo ahot 2 wks ago so we are/we’re looking forward to walks and play dates but are limiting activity until we get a diagnosis. And playing with her on the carpeted floor or grass outside. The other thing I noticed since she came home at 8 wks is that she sleeps hot. Her chest and belly are very warm when she sleeps. She is kenneled for sleeping only. I hope this provides some valuable insights.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I would be suspicious of congenital Lumbosacral stenosis. Only a specialist would be able to identify it, most likely a general vet would not be able to.


----------



## tiki and stormy (Aug 18, 2012)

Consider immune mediated polyarthropathy given the limp and diarrhea ….some sort of autoimmune disorder


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

tiki and stormy said:


> Consider immune mediated polyarthropathy given the limp and diarrhea ….some sort of autoimmune disorder


IMPA is normally very pain-full, and the p (poly) means multiple. So multiple joints would be affected. 
I only know this from Shine having IMPA, it was secondary cause by a tick illness. I’m not saying every dog is the same. Just a on again, off again limp is not what I’ve seen.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

Please consider taking Ellie to a veterinarian chiropractor when everything else has been ruled out. Texasred suggested this to us when our girl, Bonnie Bo, was about the same age and had a painful paw ( see puppy yelping in pain ) All else came back negative..no one could find anything except for the veterinarian chiropractor. 3 chiropractic visits later, we never had another issue. Bo’s problem definitely started after a rough play with another adult vizsla. She just turned 1 and she’s a strong, running, jumping, crazy girl!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Gidget said:


> Please consider taking Ellie to a veterinarian chiropractor when everything else has been ruled out. Texasred suggested this to us when our girl, Bonnie Bo, was about the same age and had a painful paw ( see puppy yelping in pain ) All else came back negative..no one could find anything except for the veterinarian chiropractor. 3 chiropractic visits later, we never had another issue. Bo’s problem definitely started after a rough play with another adult vizsla. She just turned 1 and she’s a strong, running, jumping, crazy girl!


I’m surprised these dogs don’t need chiropractors more often, with all the crazy things they do. Shine has been to one a few times, just to make sure everything is in alignment. Glad I took her, as she has had a rib, a wrist, and one time her neck out of alignment.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@EllieBellie , any developments in determining a cause?


----------



## EllieBellie (Jul 13, 2021)

Sorry for being slow to respond. Ellie has been worked up for internal issues with labs and ultrasound and all are normal. I could have told them that tho. X-rays are normal with no broken bones or hip dysplasia. We have her scheduled with ortho and neuro but wait lists are long and for some reason they don’t consider a 5 month old active pup with a bumm leg a problem. I notice atrophy now on the quad muscle. One vet says restrict activity and the other says don’t. She continues to play and eat and sleep just fine with no painful reaction on palpation. Thoughts on urgency? Diagnosis? Anything helps. Thanks in advance. Oh and I looked for a chiro in the area but cannot find one. Thinking we should wait for the neuro results before adjusting her anyways.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Good news that it is not some kind of major injury or dysplasia. Waiting stinks and is so difficult especially when it comes to health problems. Keep us posted on the ortho/neurological specialist results when your appointment does come up.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can see where vets would have different opinions on this. One one hand motion is lotion to joints. The other hand is it can irritate a injury, and take it longer to heal. Without a confirmed diagnosis, you can’t know which one is right.
All the specialists are back up, and taking longer to get a appointment. I was told 2-3 months to get Jasper into a orthopedic surgeon. I got a appointment for two months out, but they had a cancellation. So he was seen in 6 weeks.


----------



## tiki and stormy (Aug 18, 2012)

texasred said:


> IMPA is normally very pain-full, and the p (poly) means multiple. So multiple joints would be affected.
> I only know this from Shine having IMPA, it was secondary cause by a tick illness. I’m not saying every dog is the same. Just a on again, off again limp is not what I’ve seen.


Yes, quite painful but it can crescendo over time and start out with milder symptoms. And it does not always present in multiple joints simultaneously. The thing is that if the IMPA is not secondary to another primary untreatable illness (paraneoplastic from a cancer for example), it can be treated and is best treated early. Just something to keep in mind when initial X-rays (or MRI) normal. No idea whether that is what this is.


----------

